# Game 3: Phoenix Suns at Utah Jazz, 11/5



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 3: Phoenix Suns at Utah Jazz - 11/5*

*Game 3: Phoenix Suns (1-1) at Utah Jazz(2-0)*

*Saturday, November 5th, 7:00 PM (PST - Arizona), UPN 45*












*Starting Lineup*





































Kieth Mcleod Gordan Giricek Andrei Kirilenko Mehmet Okur Greg Ostertag

*Reserves*

Deron Williams 
Jarron Collins 
Matt Harpring 
Devin_Brown 
Milt Palacio 
Kris Humphries 
Robert Whaley 











*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash  Raja Bell  James Jones Shawn Marion Kurt Thomas

*Reserves*

Jim Jackson 
Leandro Barbosa 
Boris Diaw 
Brian Grant 
Eddie House 
Pat Burke 
Dijon Thompson 



*Chris's Game Notes:* Suns defeated the Lakers 122-112 in a high scoring affair Thursday night. Steve Nash showed that he is still a dime-dishing stud, with 17 assists to lead the Suns to their first victory of the season. Shawn Marion is showing that he can elevate his game even more for the Suns, chipping in with 30 points and 11 rebounds. James Jones, after struggling in the Suns' opener, provided a scoring lift with 17 points. Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw added to the Suns high assist total (35), with five apiece. Seven players scored in double figures as the Suns new look bench paid dividends in the game. Eddie House and Brian Grant combined for 16 points in 15 minutes. Saturday night, the Suns look to continue their winning ways as they meet the undefeated Utah Jazz. Raja Bell will return to his former home crowd for the first time this season. The Jazz, who won only 26 games last year amidst injuries, seem to match up well with the Suns. The vet Steve Nash will get his first on court look at future star Deron Williams, who will likely come off the bench. Mehmet Okur, who usually punishes the Suns inside, played a fantastic game in Utah's season opener. Utah dealt Golden State a 91-85 loss on Friday, taking advantage of the absence of All-Star point guard Baron Davis (strained hamstring). Okur had another great game with 23 points and 14 rebounds, which does not bode well for the Suns. Harpring also provided instant offense off the bench, providing 15 points in only 17 minutes. Kirilenko has struggled in both of Utah's games this season, and will look to explode against Phoenix's lack of interior defense. Utah's game against the Suns in the second game in a back-to-back situation. Carlos Boozer will not be in uniform for the Jazz. Robert Whaley is also under suspension by the league.

​


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Gonna be a really close game. We all know AK is a true player, but Okur's play will dictate what the Jazz do. Suns should be able to run Utah out cause Ostertag and Okur are not runners at all.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Okur could be tough for the Suns, as he usually is. But I like the fact that we can put Kurt on Okur (rather than foul-concious Amare last year) and have Shawn guard Ostertag or Collins. Ostertag would get a few easy looks, but it's better than letting Okur get going. When he gets hot, he hits threes and generally hurts you pretty bad.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

This will be close. Utah is looking damn good so far.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Should be a good one tight. Just need to wear down those big guys.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

really, much like the lakers the jazz lack a true low post threat outside okur. the suns actually matchup extremely well against this team. if they keep doing what they did against the lakers they'll come away with another win. i expect a big game from bell as he should be energized to play against his former team. i predict he'll end up with somethng like 22points, 7rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals... it'll be good for my fantasy team really*hopes*.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Who would like to see Raja guard Kirilenko? Kirilenko has no low post game, and he can't dribble to well when being pressured.


----------



## bbfan (Oct 8, 2005)

I do not think Ostertag will play many minutes. He may or may not start, but he is really slow.

Okur will be a problem, they will have to get up on him and make him pass.

Suns by 10..............!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We won!!

I like what I am seeing now. This year is like the opposite of last year. Almost everyone can produce. Nash has been shooting horribly for the past 3 games but as long as he stays on the court, he is going to draw attention. 

Great team work. I like! 

Don't under-estimate Amare-less Suns!


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

diaw played well off the bench...i really am liking what i'm seeing from this squad


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol, Suns played like S-H....and still won! 


Good thing the Suns added depth. 

Also, I was pulling my hair out due to the fact of the lacklester effort to rebound the dang ball! Oh well, as long as we won. =)


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Diaw so far is a steal from the Hawks, he is thriving and as I expected will have a career season... he'd be on the map this year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> Marion and Nash lead Suns over Jazz
> 
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY (Ticker) -- Shawn Marion and Steve Nash provided a 1-2 punch to spoil a Saturday night for the Utah Jazz.
> ...



Very impressed with Boris Diaw. The guy seems to be able to get to the rack at will, which the Suns definitely need alongside Nash. His long arms are great for help defense. We really couldn't ask for a better sixth man at this time than what we're getting out of Diaw. It's only been 3 games, but it's just been so easy to see that this guy has got major skills. With Kurt only playing 20 minutes, I'm not surprised we got annihilated on the boards. Luckily, 10 steals and 22 Utah turnovers helped to stave that off. Besides Diaw, one thing that makes me very happy is to see the Suns win on the road when they were only 6-21 from three point land. Kirilenko still looks just bad offensively, which is surprising considering people picked him in their top 10 all-nba rankings.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

1 Penny said:


> Diaw so far is a steal from the Hawks, he is thriving and as I expected will have a career season... he'd be on the map this year.


great point . Diaw is a terrific team player , and was a steal for the suns . (very good job from the staff) . 

He has been good so far coming from the bench , so there is no real reason to change anything , but he could be a starter . Now he is a smart player who can do a little bit of everything (more than a bit of passing in fact) , so as soon as he enters the court he knows what he has to do to help the team . I was reading an interview of him a few days ago and he was insisting on the fact that he did not mind puting up big numbers if the team was not wining . It could pass for a normal declaration , but coming from a guy like him , it's not b******t . 

I'm glad to see him playing well in such a good team as phoenix


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

When Shawn Marion is playing center you know your team needs some size. Amare's return will definately help the team a lot. Until then i doubt the suns can take the pacific until then although they're playing decent so far this season without him.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Another fine lookin' game thread. :clap: And a nice win on the road against a JAzz team that has been playing well. Somebody had to beat then first.

Marion is one of favorite players. He is just amazing on the boards and can put up some points, too. And I see that the SUns were a perfect 15/15 from the free throw line.

26 assists and only 9 turnovers is also imprressive. That is one of the first things I look at in a boxscore. Comparatively, Utah had 12 assists and 22 turnovers.

G-Force


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good point. 

The Suns took care of the ball and distributived it.


----------

